
The Joy of Statistics - scottie_m
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-00898-0
======
adolph
Book review of The Art of Statistics: How to Learn from Data Hardcoverby David
Spiegelhalter. Not on goodreads yet so the Amazon link is below. To be
released on September 3, 2019.

[https://www.amazon.com/Art-Statistics-How-Learn-
Data/dp/1541...](https://www.amazon.com/Art-Statistics-How-Learn-
Data/dp/1541618513)

